

Phoneblocks - Ultra customizable smartphone - weedow
http://phoneblocks.com/

======
omgmog
Needs a 301 redirect to [http://phonebloks.com/](http://phonebloks.com/)

And phonebloks.com and www.phonebloks.com need a 301 redirect to either www or
no www.

And the page encoding is messed up

